# Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Das Add-On im Ankündigungstrailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. September 2013)

*Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Das Add-On im Ankündigungstrailer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Das Add-On im Ankündigungstrailer gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Das Add-On im Ankündigungstrailer


----------



## mannefix (22. September 2013)

*Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Das Add-On im Ankündigungstrailer*

sieht komisch aus!

Gibts auch zusatzinalte? größere Karten, bug entfernung?


----------



## Cosmas (22. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Das Add-On im Ankündigungstrailer*

wovon träumst du denn nachts?^^ nach dem 40€ DLC gibts das bestimmt für nur 59.90€ und wird nur Addon genannt, is aber auch kaum mehr als nen DLC...gehet hin und huldigt dem rEAper.


----------

